# 270X vs 280X



## ACidBaseD (Oct 28, 2013)

Hello my fellow tdf members 
There's a 8000rs difference between the 270X and the 280X @MDCOMPUTERS.in [HOW SAFE IS IT TO ORDER FROM MDCOMPUTERS i stay in mumbai]
so i am expecting same price difference when those cards come here in mumbai@lamington or @flipkart

Is it better to buy 270X now and upgrade in about 2 years , because atm both the 270X and 280X are able to max out all games at 1080p and also I don't mind lowering down a few settings in the future games [released next year]

I want to play skyrim-SR3-GTAV with loads of mods , bf 4 , watch dogs , fc3 , Bioshock infinite , tomb raider, sleeping dogs , Full Batman series , just cause 2 , Max Payne 3 and almost all future games @1080p

Will the 270X suffice for the above needs? or should i just go for the 280x [It's my first PC build so i am scared a bit to spend so much money on just one component, also customer service/repair/rma/warranty usually sucks in India so i am scared to shell out 24,000 rs on just one component]

Also the only 280X i can buy is the Sapphire Dual-X as it's the only one which will fit in my HAF 912 without removing HDD

Please suggest me what should i do.

ALSO PLEASE DO NOT RECOMMEND THE 760 [it's 21k and only a bit higher than the 270X , and a lot more slower than 280X]


EDIT: Can a MOD please move this to graphics section posted in wrong area


----------



## bhvm (Oct 28, 2013)

I'll suggest 270 and have a 1.5 year upgrade cycle. get something else for 8k.  like and boot ssd that will make your overall system much better.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Oct 28, 2013)

@OP; are you talking about the config in your sig? Of yes, then you can use the saved 8k (if you have the budget) to get a 2 TB HDD


----------



## Cilus (Oct 28, 2013)

There is no competetion between 270X and 280X. 270X is just a overclocked HD 7870, not even a 7870XT whereas 280X is rebranded HD 7970 and performs between a normal 7970 and 7970 GHz edition. With slight overclock, it will perform like a 7970 GHz edition. The games you have mentioned, specially Far Cry 3, Tomb Raider, Bioshock Infinite, upcoming BF4...are highly demanding on Graphics hardware and a GTX 760 or HD 7950 should be recommended for playing them with good details enabled. Currently Sapphire 280X OC version is available around 24K (Check Mdcomputers.in) which already runs at 1020 MHz GPU clock speed and will provide far better experience than a 270X.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 28, 2013)

Wait for the sapphire toxic r9 280x

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ACidBaseD (Oct 28, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Wait for the sapphire toxic r9 280x
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using Tapatalk 2



the only 280X i can buy is the Sapphire Dual-X as it's the only one which will fit in my HAF 912 without removing HDD


----------



## Cilus (Oct 28, 2013)

Then get it.


----------



## ACidBaseD (Oct 29, 2013)

Cilus said:


> Then get it.



But it's still not available @ primeabgb / flipkart 
And i don't want to order from mdcomputers [I like cash on delivery, and credit card only when the shop is in my own city]


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 29, 2013)

ACidBaseD said:


> But it's still not available @ primeabgb / flipkart
> And i don't want to order from mdcomputers [I like cash on delivery, and credit card only when the shop is in my own city]



have you tried locally?


----------



## ACidBaseD (Oct 29, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> have you tried locally?



I dont have time to go to lamington road [it's quite far from where i stay :'(]


----------

